# will 80 Dasher seats fit anything else?



## im_n2_vws (Jul 25, 2007)

CAR IS GONE I just bought an 80 Dasher with very low miles for the diesel motor. The body is rusted very bad. I would hate to send the interior to the scrap yard if someone could use the seats in a Rabbit or something? The car only has 65,000 miles on it. The seats are brown vinyl, but they are mint. Or is anyone restoring a Dasher and need a nice interior? Thanks,

Danny


----------



## devils_darning_needle (Jun 6, 2006)

Are the seats the only items that you are selling?


----------



## im_n2_vws (Jul 25, 2007)

The only thing I won't sell is the engine. The body is very rough. Just wanted to see if there was any interest im parts for these cars or not.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

Seats should fit (but I'm not gonna swear) Audi Fox '75+, 4000, Coupe GT, Quantum, VW Fox.


----------

